# favourite TV Programs.



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

At the moment mine has got to be emergency bikers, which is on tonight @ 8pm on five :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

One tree hill
hollyoaks 
desperate house wives



BIG BROTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Razzzle said:


> At the moment mine has got to be emergency bikers, which is on tonight @ 8pm on five :thumb:
> 
> Daz.


Don't normally like these type of programmes (there are so many) but last nights programme about the two Swedish twin sisters was the most shocking thing I've ever seen on tv.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Police Interceptors a fav for me at the moment.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Family Guy
The IT Crowd
Two and Half Men
Top Gear

all top quality shows :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

South park
Scarred
The new sherlock holmes
MMA live (espn thursday nights)


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Family Guy
American Dad
Cleveland Show
IT Crowd
Sons of Anarchy
Dexter
New Futurama
Top Gear (when its on - never watch Dave as don't want it spoiled)

Thats what i have been working through of late


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Match Of The Day
Family Guy
Mongrels
The Ricky Gervais Show
One Tree Hill (I know, I know, but it's only for the hot chicks, honest )
Top Gear
Dragon's Den


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

top gear
CSI (any except new york)
celeb masterchef
man vs food
dragons den
the mentalist


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how can anyone like big brother? :tumbleweed:
some of my faves are;
top gear
big bang theory
only fools
anything with ronnie barker in


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

man vs food


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Chris_VRS said:


> man vs food


That programme is THE most disgusting thing i have ever seen, it is everything that the rest of the world hates about america!

And yet i watch it and laugh all the way through. I hate myself sometimes


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if it wasnt for adam richman i think it would be a bit pants. talk about excess though! is there any need for a 12lb burger?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Deano said:


> if it wasnt for adam richman i think it would be a bit pants. talk about excess though! is there any need for a *12lb burger?*


a snack in some parts of america probably


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

*Currently:*

Better Off Ted
IT Crowd
Shooting Stars
King Of The Hill
Who Do You Think You Are?
*
All time:*

Father Ted
Still Game
Top Gear
Smell Of Reeves And Mortimer
Phoenix Nights
Road To Nowhere
Ashes To Ashes/Life On Mars
Absolutely
Dad's Army
30 Rock

The list goes on and on and on and on.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

True Blood and Entourage.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Big Bang Theory - You have got to love Sheldon Cooper!! lol


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Misfits or Skins :thumb:

However, Still Game is a strong contender!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Taxi
Father Ted
Steptoe and Son
Only Fools
Black adder goes forth
Porridge
Open all hours


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lie to me
Smallville
Big bang theory
Better of ted
Skins
family guy


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Taxi
> *Father Ted
> Steptoe and Son
> Only Fools
> ...


superb choices


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Only Fools and Horses
Father Ted
Top Gear
American Dad
Family Guy
ManvFood
Two Ronnies
Open All Hours.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

For Father Ted I love this one especially with Dougal and the BBC sound effects 
Contains some bad language.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ i HATE the adverts on youtube videos


----------

